# How do you ask someone to speak informal?



## wide12

Hi, what can I say so the other can speak informal korean? (I am the eldest one)

I thought about : 우리 반말 해도 돼요?

But I want to hear (read) the opinions of the experts lol.


----------



## terredepomme

Un modismo corriente es: 말(을) 놓다. Por ejemplo: 우리 말 놓아요. ¿Nos tuteamos?


----------



## Superhero1

1. I agree with terredepomme. We usually use 우리 (그냥) 말 놓아요. or 우리 (그냥) 말 놓을까요?

2. We also use 우리 (그냥) 말 편하게 해요. or 우리 (그냥) 말 편하게 할까요? frequently.

3. 서로 불편하니까 우리 존댓말 쓰지 말아요. can be used.

4. If a child or teenager first meets his/her cousin whose age is the same, he can ask his parents like this: 엄마(아빠), 우리 반말 해도 되요?


----------



## wide12

Thanks to you both


----------



## wide12

I post again because I saw this written in a korean variety show:

아참, 언니, 말 놔도 돼요? 

It looks similar to the verb 놓다 but conjugated without the ㅎ, does it has the same meaning? which is its dictionary base form?


----------



## terredepomme

Es sólo la forma más corta de 놓아도.
언니, 말 놓아도 돼요?
Asimismo, 
놓아, 놓아서, 놓아라, 놓았다 puede ser:
놔, 놔서, 놔라, 놨다
Es una excepción ortográfica.


----------



## wide12

Gracias terredepomme, muy rapido en contestar


----------



## terredepomme

De nada. Nota que en 놓아, el ㅎ no se pronuncia y la pronunciación es 노아, misma con 놔 pero más larga.


----------



## Mallarme

I recently heard:

동갑이니 말 *트자며* (I'm not sure about the spelling)

Is that from the verb 트다 or 틀다?  And is this expression also pretty common?


----------



## terredepomme

Yes, 말을 트다 is also a common expression.



> 야, 우리 말 트고 살자.


----------



## rumistar

Mallarme said:


> I recently heard:
> 
> 동갑이니 말 *트자며* (I'm not sure about the spelling)
> 
> Is that from the verb 트다 or 틀다? And is this expression also pretty common?



트자며 from verb '트다' not 틀다.
and I think 말을 놓다 is a better expression than 말을 트다.
I scarcely use 말을 트다 but often use 말을 놓다. Because 말을 트다 is an informal expression.


----------

